# Homemade Dog Cookies - Addicted Sawyer!



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I am teaching a summer school class for 4th and 5th graders right now, "For Dog Lovers Only." Today, we made homemade dog cookies/biscuits, which I've always wanted to do, but never have. I tried to find a simple recipe so the kids would have an easy time mixing and making them. They smelled delicious! There are only "human" ingredients in them, so when the kids asked if they could try them, I said, "Sure." The kids said they tasted good as well.

The TRUE taste test came when I got home. I brought the tray in, and you should have seen Sawyer DANCING for them. He was a boy obsessed. He loves food and to eat, but the way he was clamoring for one of these cookies was absolutely comical. I wish I had had a video. He went NUTSO after he tried them. Repeat all of the silly, crazed antics for the second cookie! He is sitting in the kitchen now, hoping I will get up to get him another one! (Obviously, these are an indulgent treat, and shouldn't be over-enjoyed....yes, Sawyer, that was for your benefit)

Here is the recipe if you want to try:


Preheat oven to 350°

2 cups whole wheat flour
1 cup peanut butter
1/4 cup honey
1/4 milk

Mix all ingredients together. They should be moist, but still crumbly (we added a splash more milk). Roll them out to about 1/4"-1/8" (use a bit more flour to keep it from sticking on the counter). Cut with cookie cutters (we used hearts and stars). Place on a lightly greased (sprayed) cookie sheet. Bake for about 10 minutes, or until the edges begin to turn a light golden brown. Cool on a cooling rack and then store in the fridge. They will still be soft and chewy, but the fridge will cause them to harden a bit.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

...and now I have a project for this evening! Was it liquid honey or regular honey? I can't wait to try them out on Ranger and Scarlett! I may have to buy a dog bone shaped cookie cutter!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Just regular honey. I looked for a bone shaped cookie cutter, but couldn't find one. Of course, I waited 'til the last moment to look for one! Let me know what Ranger and Scarlett think! Sawyer was INSANE!!!


----------



## WendyO (Feb 28, 2011)

I have always wanted to make homemade dog cookies - but I was never sure my dogs would like them. I think I'll try them based on Sawyer's enthusiastic review. Thanks for the recipe .


----------



## WendyO (Feb 28, 2011)

I wish I lived in your school district - my kids would _LOVE_ to take that class. To be honest, _I _would like to take it.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Those sound great, you're such an awesome doggy mom. 

I haven't tried any dog treats either such as cookies, have made s few batches of homemade Frosty paws though which my two really enjoy.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

You are a great mommy!! i wrote down the recipe and will be baking them for my little guy tommorow will let you know


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

lol - Of course my son reminded me, "Mom, you never bake for US!!!" Good dog-mommy, marginal human-mommy???


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Aawh so cute! I'll definitely try this on Riley this weekend - maybe to cheer him up after he gets neutered!! 

That class sounds really fun - what else do you do with the kids?


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

We are researching and making slide shows/Power Points of our favorite breeds of dogs. They will present on the last day. We share our own dogs - either pictures and stories or a classroom visit (if parents can assist). We are doing a craft - create/design a dog collar. The homemade cookies. We are having a visit from the Humane Society with their educator and therapy dogs one day.... The kids want to watch a dog movie and have snacks on the last day. Busy busy!!!


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm going to make these!! Thank you!!

If you have a Sur La Table nearby, they have all kinds of doggy shaped cookie cutters.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I love baking homemade goodies for the "kids" but have not for a while, been busy with the new house thing. But this is a good reminder that I am slacking on my "dog-mommy" responsibilities. However, I must add when Breeze was pregnant and after she had the puppies I made a LOT of satin balls. For a while it was all she would eat. She is such a little waif I didn't want her to lose any weight.

I have tons of doggie recipes, but this one sounds super easy, and I might add, super good from the Sawyer reviews! I'll give it a try (maybe when it cools down some). This weekend it will be Frosty Paws!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Anyone want to share a Frosty Paws recipe??


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I can when I get home, but if you google it, you will find plenty!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Frosty Paws

1 quart plain or vanilla yogurt
1 banana or 1 large jar baby food banana
1 T. peanut butter
2 T. honey
2 T. carob powder (optional)

Mash banana well...mix all ingredients until well blended ( I use a food processor )
Place into ice cube trays or small bathroom cups and freeze.
This is so easy and you can do the recipe with organic ingredients.

ENJOY!!!!!!!!!!

My crew loves them all year.

June


----------



## WendyO (Feb 28, 2011)

I made these cookies on Friday morning and Beckett *LOVES *them. While I was baking them, my son and his friend walked in the house and said, "Wow! It smells delicious in here!" Then my daughter came downstairs and commented how good the kitchen smelled. They really do smell yummy. Thanks, Steph for the easy, great tasting (and smelling) recipe .


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Yum....and cheaper than the store bought version too. I'll be making both the cookies and the Frosty Paws. Picking up ingredients today...results to follow. 


Bob Dylan said:


> Frosty Paws
> 
> 1 quart plain or vanilla yogurt
> 1 banana or 1 large jar baby food banana
> ...


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

That class sounds so much fun! I would have loved that as a kid. And thanks for the recipes guys!


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

During the summer I freeze Trader Joe's (but any brand will do) organic unsweetened apple sauce in ice cube trays and my Golden Loves it This says a lot because he will not normally eat apples. I also freeze chunks of ripe banana and use it as a treat.

I make what I call a yogurt smoothie and freeze it in ice cube trays. My basic recipe is about 2-3 cups, organic plain nonfat yogurt, 1 large over ripe banana and a dash of cinnamon. You can add or substitue blueberries or canned pure pumpkin. Sometimes I add about 1 tablespoon of peanut butter. I just make sure the consistency is is not too thick or too thin and then pour into trays. It usually freezes with 3 hours.


----------



## GoldieBoyDozer (Jun 25, 2011)

These look good enough to eat! I can't wait to try and make them for our guy tomorrow! Not to mention this is a great activity to keep my little (human) one busy for at least a little while!


----------

